# Wheat cent pennies



## Anonymous (Sep 4, 2008)

Have about 500 dollars worth of wheat cent pennies, i know there is a decent amount in copper in most of them. But is it enough to be worth more then the pennies themselves?


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 4, 2008)

Check this site;

http://www.coinflation.com/


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks answers that question


----------



## agpodt77339 (Sep 4, 2008)

Wheat cents are worth more in collector value, than in copper value.


----------



## Gr33nday43 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'll pay you melt for them. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## agpodt77339 (Sep 4, 2008)

I am also interested in them. I will pay for the copper value + shipping. If interested please contact me.


----------



## Gr33nday43 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'll pay you three cents for each.


----------



## Gr33nday43 (Sep 5, 2008)

+ Shipping.


----------



## Seamus (Sep 5, 2008)

Your pennies are worth more to a collector then the copper value is to you. I don't know the law about melting down coins, but you might want to avoid doing so.


----------



## Gr33nday43 (Sep 5, 2008)

It is illegal to melt them...
http://abcnews.go.com/Business/story?id=2725597
Most dealers will pay you about 2.7 cents each for wheat cents.


----------



## Seamus (Sep 5, 2008)

I was trying to trigger a post with this web site. Thank you Gr33nday43


----------



## stormy (Nov 16, 2008)

It is a federal offense to melt down or melt any monies from the federal reserve.


----------



## ILikeBoats (Nov 16, 2008)

Wheat pennies are worth, at the least, 3 to 5 cents apiece. If they are "rare" or in better than average condition they may well be worth more than that. Go to your local bookstore and look for a coin pricing guide.


----------

